# Club Intense Guadalajara Select Racing



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimado Dr. Alfonso :

Excelente la prueba y el comentario que hiciste de la Intense Spider , ahora sí que le queda el slogan de un antiguo comercial de camisas, solo que ahora sería ,
" hasta que usé una Intense Spider me sentí a gusto "

Me permito reproducir tus comentarios e intercalar algunos míos al respecto .

Atentamente
the last biker.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dr. A.A. :

_Sobre la Spider, estoy gratamente impresionado. Sinceramente la arme sin esperar mucho de ella, simplemente queria tener una reserva, de hecho la arme con puros componentes que tenia arrumbados de otras bicis que habia ido mejorando, inclusive hasta pense en armarla y venderla. Claro que ya me han salido dos que tres compradores, pero de verdad que es una bici para conservarla._

the last biker :

Pobre Spider , le pasó como al segundo o tercer hijo en adelante , que le toco usar todo lo que le dejaban sus hermanos mayores , pero cuando se tiene clase y estirpe , la vestidura es lo de menos , de todos modos le pusiste buenas cositas , ademas con eso se demuestra que no se necesita ponerle a una bici angora ,seda y encajes para que funcione fregonamente.

Dr. A.A. :

_La arme justo para iniciar semana santa, y me he dedicado a someterla a las mas duras pruebas, la lleve a todas las rutas locales en el bosque de la primavera, al bosque del centinela, a las barrancas, etc. y mi sorpresa fue que logre librar los mas rudos caminos que hago con la Foes de 5.75 de recorrido con la spider de 4, y con menos esfuerzo y cansancio, una de las primeras veces me sorprendia creyendo que iba en el plato granny, cuando iba en el plato medio pedaleando con mucha facilidad en subidas empinadas. Por supuesto que no bajas con el aplomo y seguridad de la Foes, pero bajas bien, con un manejo mas nervioso que exige ser mas cuidadoso en la distribucion de pesos y escanear mas el camino. Pero esto me hizo reflexionar mucho, si vale la pena traer una bici mayor y estar sufriendo mas en la subida que generalmente en tiempo son las 3/4 partes del total. O mejor traer una bici ligera y disfrutar la subida y hacer la bajada que llegas en un ratito con mas cuidado._

the last biker :

Me da mucho gusto que hayas comprobado algo que de alguna forma ya habíamos comentado , además cuando el biker es fregón con 4 pulgadas tiene para dar y prestar y comparado con alguien de capacidad similar pero con una bici mas pesada y de mayor recorrido , la diferencia que uno puede sacar en una subida es suficiente para que no te alcancen en la bajada , porque como bien dices en la bajada la Spider también funciona solo que hay que saber trazar y aplicar un poco más de body english .

Dr. A.A. :

_La caracteristica que me impacto mas sobre la Spider es el "momentum", que ya lo habia leido en varios articulos, pero no lo entiendes hasta que tienes una suspension VPP, es algo muy curioso pero al chocar con un obstaculo en lugar de detenerte, o perder impulso lo pasas y continuas con la inercia hacia adelante, esto es particularmente deseable y necesario en subidas tecnicas y/o prolongadas, en donde tus piernas dicen ya no puedo mas y con cualquier piedrita pierdes el impulso y bajas los pies y a caminar, aqui no, porque sigues y sigues hasta la cima._

the last biker :

Así es , aunque hay ya tantos sistemas de suspensión trasera muy buenos (sin entrar en detalles ) el VPP es excelente y muy efectivo , nada más le das al pedal y sientes luego luego el jalón hacia adelante , recuerdas lo que te comenté entre la Spider , la Flux y la Blur (no me acuerdo si también de la Motolite ...) otros amigos que también le han entrado a la Spider o a la 5.5 están muy satisfechos del desempeño de sus bicis y eso que también vienen de muy buenas bicis .

Dr .A.A.:

_En Guadalajara se desató la intensemania, coicidentemente 3 de mis amigos con los que ruedo constantemente compraron Intenses, cada quien por su lado y sin saber, y ahora ya estamos fundando el Club Intense Guadalajara Select Racing (broma) Lo que si es que hemos visto que hay aproximadamente 23 intenses circulando por aca. Fotos de las Intenses 5.5 una FRO y otra EVP de mis cuates._

the last biker :

De pocas luces que se éste formando un grupo de Intensos , por aquí también tenemos un buen de Intense fans, por lo menos yo se de 15 que los tengo bien registrados ja ja ja
2 de Guadalajara, 5 del DF ,1 de Morelos, 1 de Aguascalientes, 2 de Qro.híjole , y 4 de Puebla .

Ya se puede organizar la primera reunión nacional de Intensos .

También está creciendo el grupo de Turner fans , curiosamente varios de los Intensos que mencioné también tienen una Turner .

Saludos y felicidades por esa Spider.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ......
> the last biker :
> 
> Así es , aunque hay ya tantos sistemas de suspensión trasera muy buenos (sin entrar en detalles ) el VPP es excelente y muy efectivo , nada más le das al pedal y sientes luego luego el jalón hacia adelante , recuerdas lo que te comenté entre la Spider , la Flux y la Blur (no me acuerdo si también de la Motolite ...) otros amigos que también le han entrado a la Spider o a la 5.5 están muy satisfechos del desempeño de sus bicis y eso que también vienen de muy buenas bicis .
> ...


Igual en cualquier Turbo... nada mas le das al pedal y sientes luego luego que te cansas!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Pues bien por esas Intense, por mi parte solo conozco a una persona que tiene una Intense Spider (con un "oldie" Fox Float AVA) y le funciona muy bien. Con la gente con la que suelo rodar más bien he visto algunas Specialized nuevas, ví a un cuate con una Epic S-Works '08 muy ligera. Me gusta mucho ese diseño de suspensión trasera, aunque la neta la pintura y los gráficos de Spesh para este año ni al caso, están medio gachitos. También me tocó ver una Tarmac que se compró un compañero que le hace al triatlón y está muy chida su nave.

Ah, las bicicletas... si fuera jeque árabe, en vez de tener mi colección de autos, tendría mi colección de vehículos de 2 ruedas con propulsión humana...  :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

blatido said:


> .....Ah, las bicicletas... si fuera jeque árabe, en vez de tener mi colección de autos, tendría mi colección de vehículos de 2 ruedas con propulsión humana...  :thumbsup:


Yo si fuera jeque arabe, mandaba poner un lago en mi patio de nosecuantas hectareas con un single track con diferentes grados de dificultad (pa cuando invite a mis cuates de mtbr) y rutas muy padres.

Y contrataba a C.Cocalis para que me hiciera una Mach 6 de titanio y no se que mas compraria...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

... comprarías rampas, paredes de mareda y una alberca de hule espuma!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Pos si tuviera lana... Ya no digamos como un Jeque, pero asi como el Schumacher ese...

Me compraria una de estas... Ya tendria la pre-orden hecha....










Preciosa y ya tiene graseras para los puntos de giro... Chulada...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Eso... solo le faltaría al lago de Roberto un establo con muchas Intense para prestar a sus cuates xD


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A mi dame esta:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Eso... solo le faltaría al lago de Roberto un establo con muchas Intense para prestar a sus cuates xD


Y para que quiero Intense? Si tuviera mucha lana, mejor se las regalo!

tsk tsk

Bueno, asi es esto de preferencias. Se que son muy buenas, pero no me llaman la atención. Es así como que que chica te gusta, Claudia o Ana? A algunos les va a gustar mas una que la otra, aun cuando las dos esten muy guapas.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Jajaja. Es que como la moda es estar dentro del club Intense.

Mejor chécate el patio trasero de Travis Pastrana. Creo que hasta tierra refinada compra por gramo!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> A mi dame esta:


Yo pense que ibas a pedir esta....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Double Barrel < Manitou Revox ISX
Fox 40 < Dorado


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Double Barrel < Manitou Revox ISX
> Fox 40 < Dorado


Lo decia por el cuadro, chico listo... a menos que no puedas cambiar componentes...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues es el mismo cuadro DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

No entiendo porque pusiste "yo pense que ibas a pedir esta" si es lo mismo.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Pues es el mismo cuadro DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No entiendo porque pusiste "yo pense que ibas a pedir esta" si es lo mismo.....


No notas el curvado del tubo inferior y el nuevo basculante???
Entiendo que es una nueva version...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bah, alguien se guia mucho por la estetica...

son lo mismo

Kovarik esta usando la version que puse.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Bah, alguien se guia mucho por la estetica...
> 
> son lo mismo
> 
> Kovarik esta usando la version que puse.


Sin embargo la que Puso Warp esta mas bonita....

Y el rojo es 5% mas rápido que el azul...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

De hecho el azul es más rapido, porqué crees que Kovarik ha ganado las últimas carreras?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> De hecho el azul es más rapido, porqué crees que Kovarik ha ganado las últimas carreras?


Nahh, si hubiera traido un cuadro rojo le quita 15 segundos a sus tiempos, y si hubiera sido el cuadro que puso Warp, hasta se hubiera visto bien...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nah..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Bah, alguien se guia mucho por la estetica...
> 
> son lo mismo
> 
> Kovarik esta usando la version que puse.


No me creas porque con la fiebre que me cargo, no doy pie con bola... Pero entiendo que la roja esa que puse le hicieron el tubo inferior curvado para darle clearance a tijeras de single crown de 8" (Totem, Travis)... Creo que la esta usando Matti.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

curveado se ve mas chingon


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Y que extraño que el cuadro modificado para singlecrowns tenga un Dorado montado

*-_-*


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

OK acabo de mojar los pantalones


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> OK acabo de mojar los pantalones


 

De poca....

Ah, ya lei un poco mas ... La M6 roja supuestamente es el nuevo modelo, un poco toqueteado para un poco mas de agilidad y peso reducido. Hecho casi enteramente en monocoque. Va a ser la version definitiva dentro de una o dos temporadas.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> OK acabo de mojar los pantalones


Tsk tsk tsk...

Tacu, esta re feo ese cuadro...

lo que le falta es una etiqueta que diga abajo 'futura bici de Tacubaya'...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Tsk tsk tsk...
> 
> Tacu, esta re feo ese cuadro...
> 
> lo que le falta es una etiqueta que diga abajo 'futura bici de Tacubaya'...


Here... I have prettied it up!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Por que no una Intense M10:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Gauss said:


> Eso... solo le faltaría al lago de Roberto un establo con muchas Intense para prestar a sus cuates xD
> 
> 
> > Para cuando gusten darse una vuelta por aca, a Guadalajara, el Gobierno de la ciudad tiene varios ESTABLOS como este para prestarlos a la gente que le guste esto de la rodada, en especial a los miembros de mtbr.
> ...


----------

